# Working out 'net double bogey'



## Stub (Aug 8, 2014)

As a relatively new player I am confused as to how 'net double bogey' is calculated for handicap in a medal round. Say I take 9 on a par 5 where I receive 2 shots (not unknown!), is the 'net double bogey 7 (i.e my handicap par, but a double bogey over par for the hole) or is it 9 i.e double bogey over my net par?

Hope that explains my confusion. Explanations from PP's have suggested both answers!


----------



## rosecott (Aug 8, 2014)

In the example you give, there would be no stableford adjustment. Another way of looking at it - which might or might not confuse you even more -  is that the stableford adjustment adjusts the score on the hole to one more than the score which would have attracted one stableford point. If your score in the example had been 8, you would have scored one point with 2 shots on the par 5. You would have to score higher than 9 to be adjusted down to 9. Simple, isn't it?


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 8, 2014)

personally I dont see the need to round down holes tbh. you have a shocker on one or two then tough! I wouldnt want to be cut extra for carding 90 due to 2 9 or 10's on the card lol

Golf is over 18 holes.

Anyway thems the rules so I shall accept it is what it is


----------



## socky (Aug 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			personally I dont see the need to round down holes tbh. you have a shocker on one or two then tough! I wouldnt want to be cut extra for carding 90 due to 2 9 or 10's on the card lol

Golf is over 18 holes.

Anyway thems the rules so I shall accept it is what it is
		
Click to expand...

I always though it was to help prevent the bandits from protecting their handicaps. 3 under handicap going up the 18th, even if you take a 12 then you are going to end up on -1 still and get a cut.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 8, 2014)

Stub said:



			As a relatively new player I am confused as to how 'net double bogey' is calculated for handicap in a medal round. Say I take 9 on a par 5 where I receive 2 shots (not unknown!), is the 'net double bogey 7 (i.e my handicap par, but a double bogey over par for the hole) or is it 9 i.e double bogey over my net par?

Hope that explains my confusion. Explanations from PP's have suggested both answers!
		
Click to expand...

The 9 on the par 5 with 2 shots Is a nett double. 
The 7 is a gross double.


----------



## Stub (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks. That clarifies it and confirms what I thought.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 8, 2014)

rosecott said:



			is that the stableford adjustment adjusts the score on the hole to one more than the score which would have attracted one stableford point.
		
Click to expand...

Nice!  That works for me.

I had a 9 on a par 3 the other day (I know... how?  ) and figured it would count as a 5. However, I get a shot, so it was counted as a 6...

(please let that be right!)

The club computer does it, yes?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 8, 2014)

The other way of working it out is that it is the lowest score that would score 0 Stableford points.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 8, 2014)

RGDave said:



			Nice!  That works for me.

I had a 9 on a par 3 the other day (I know... how?  ) and figured it would count as a 5. However, I get a shot, so it was counted as a 6...

(please let that be right!)

The club computer does it, yes?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, thankfully the handicapping software works it out.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			personally I dont see the need to round down holes tbh. you have a shocker on one or two then tough! I wouldnt want to be cut extra for carding 90 due to 2 9 or 10's on the card lol

Golf is over 18 holes.

Anyway thems the rules so I shall accept it is what it is
		
Click to expand...

Well, your handicap committee is required to, and will, apply the stableford adjustment whether you like it or not.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 8, 2014)

another plus for capping handicaps at 18 


what a nonsense this is!


----------



## rosecott (Aug 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			personally I dont see the need to round down holes tbh. you have a shocker on one or two then tough! I wouldnt want to be cut extra for carding 90 due to 2 9 or 10's on the card lol

Golf is over 18 holes.

Anyway thems the rules so I shall accept it is what it is
		
Click to expand...

The rationale behind the adjustment is that the scores on the other 16 or 17 holes are more representative of your general playing ability than blowout on 1 or 2 holes.


----------

